# Excision of Infarcted Omentum



## crhunt78 (Jan 3, 2009)

One of our surgeons did a laparoscopic excision of an infarcted omentum.  We found the code for an open procedure (49255) but were unable to find a code for a laparoscopic procedure.  He began the surgery with the intent of doing an appendectomy but discovered the infarcted omentum upon entering the abdomen.  Should I code the appendectomy as the primary procedure or the infarcted omentum?  The only code for the omentum that I can find is 49329 which is an unlisted code.  Please help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 3, 2009)

*Can you post the op report*

I think we'd need to see the scrubbed op note to give an accurate response.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

